# Frustrating family dynamics



## itzachicken (Oct 17, 2012)

This whole separation dynamic is very frustrating. My x is so hopeful we will get back together when we are alone. I must say I'm encouraged by the progress this far. We will try and get into a couples therapist next week to set the ground rules for this. Our families are so against us even taking reconciliation into consideration. Although there was a lot of pre separation argument about the split, we are trying to be friends. We're successfully doing it too. My dad is angry with me for even letting him see our kids. He keeps saying I'm doing more damage than good. I don't think 2 parents cooperating is bad. His step father and sister have been trying to get him to smoke weed and drink (sobriety is one of my custody criteria). They have tried to convince him I'm being deceptive and that I don't really want him in our children's lives. It's like none of them want us to figure this out. The only ones who end up hurt are our kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

